# FDA and tobacco



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202423403346&rss=newswire

I don't like this one bit. I'm a little confused on the bit about "The bill would prohibit candy flavored cigars and cigarettes..." WTF does that mean? Great, more government control. Thanks, Congress!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Our tax dollars at work!! This could put a real hurt on Drew Estates with all of his flavored smokes. Big Brother is hard at work!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

More government B.S.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That's all we need is more government


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/359/5/445

The audio presentation of old cigarette ads is funny (to me) http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/359/5/445


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

interested to see how our new "president" will handle this issue, the gov, has more important issues to tackle than then the sell of tabacco


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

With the economy the way it is, two wars, oil prices skyrocketing, food shortages, etc..., it's great to see our government is focusing on the important issues. Whoo-hoo - no more menthol cigarettes!...ughh......:baffled:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I have never really agreed with the going ons in the US government and this just confirms my fears that the government's priorities are all jacked up.


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

House Minority Leader John Boehner, R-Ohio, who smokes, said he didn't need the federal government to tell him it was bad for his health. 
"This is a boneheaded idea," Boehner said. "How much is enough? How much government do we need?" 

They won't be happy until there is a federal employee stationed in every household in America so they can keep us safe from ourselves.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Then we wonder why we can't feed and shelter our homeless, why Johnny makes it to the Fifth grade without being able to read or write, why our neighborhoods have become lil' shootout romps, etc.

So much for trying to have faith in the government...let's just call them an unorganized group of bullies. I love how they related "flavor" to the black smoker...boy I really like those smoke cause they taste like candy! GIVE ME A BREAK!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

God I hate the US government when they try and pull crap like this. Do we really live in a great nation when the government is trying to control what we partake of? I THINK NOT! We have all read the warnings and statistics, we know the risks. The government has bigger things to worry about than our health. Don't get me wrong, they do great things in the government. And I would much rather live is our "free" land rather than a communist controlled country. But this is absurd. Nothing else can describe this.


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

The queen bitch, Nancy Pelosi, voted on this but ignored the real issue of Oil and gas prices to go on a 5 week vacation. I fear for our freedoms everyday congress is in session.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

This discussion went from lively to insulting.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

This thread went from informational to overtly political. It has been closed.


----------

